# Favorite Ken Shamrock fights



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Win or lose he had some great fights. there too many for me to list but i wanna know what fights of his you guys liked. Let the posting begin!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are my top 5 "Fun As Hell Ken Shamrock Fights That Will Forever Make Me Dig Him!" list. 

vs Kimo(UFC 8)(Ken goes all leglocky here, and pulls off a delicious kneebar).

vs Dan Severn(UFC 6)(FEAR THE SHAMROCK PURPLE UNDIES!)

vs Fujita(Pride 10)(Dude was beating the shit out of Fujita until he quit. The quitting part, while sucking, doesn't diminish the fact that Ken kicked some serious ass here).

vs Alexander Otsuka(Pride GP 2000)(Ok, so Otsuka sucks, but Ken looked really good here. Otsuka tries to get cute with some pro wrestling antics, but Ken ain't having it. Nice balance in the mount by Shamrock, and some nice combinations).

vs Don Frye(Pride: Bad Blood)(Epic staredown, and an epic fight. Ken pulls off a flyin' heel hook, and I about crap my pants. Frye is one tough dude. I would've tapped like a little girly man if Ken put me in a heel hook. Wait, I'd be amazed that I saw Ken just perform a flyin' heel hook, and then I'd tap like a little girly man).

Has anyone seen his fight in 2001 against Sam Adkins? I know it only went like a minute and a half, but I'm curious about this. It's like the hidden Ken Shamrock fight.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Here are my top 5 "Fun As Hell Ken Shamrock Fights That Will Forever Make Me Dig Him!" list.
> 
> vs Kimo(UFC 8)(Ken goes all leglocky here, and pulls off a delicious kneebar).
> 
> ...


wow we both like the same fights lol but u forget to add the bas rutten fights to that list, but since ur a bas nuthugger ill let u get away with it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I actually hate watching the first Ken vs Bas fight more than the second. Like, atleast in the second, it's fast. Ken just makes Bas his personal beyotch in the first for a while. Bas was just so helpless in that fight. My Bas nuthuggery will not let me watch that fight. The second one saw Ken performing a swank kneebar, but yea, I'm too much of a Bas nuthugger to pat Kenny on the back.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> I actually hate watching the first Ken vs Bas fight more than the second. Like, atleast in the second, it's fast. Ken just makes Bas his personal beyotch in the first for a while. Bas was just so helpless in that fight. My Bas nuthuggery will not let me watch that fight. The second one saw Ken performing a swank kneebar, but yea, I'm too much of a Bas nuthugger to pat Kenny on the back.


:laugh: ya my boy owned your boy :cheeky4:  dont take any of this personal tho damone


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why must you taunt my Bas love, TKOSPIKE?

I also dug the second Kimo vs Ken fight. Sweet KO, nice strength displayed by Shammy, and a sweet post-fight promo to boot. I really despise Kimo, so Ken dispatching him in like 3 minutes ruled.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Why must you taunt my Bas love, TKOSPIKE?
> 
> I also dug the second Kimo vs Ken fight. Sweet KO, nice strength displayed by Shammy, and a sweet post-fight promo to boot. I really despise Kimo, so Ken dispatching him in like 3 minutes ruled.


its fun lol, plus we're both oldschool and like the top 2 gods of mma. but ya i liked that fight too. ken should have retired after that fight i think.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ken vs bas


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Gotta love the 3rd Tito fight. Ken got his arse beat! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

UFC 40 Tito pounds poor Kenny for 3 rounds, CLASSIC.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Shamrock vs Frye. There was alot on the line, like pride and honor. The staredown was truly epic.*


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i can't think of anymore off the top of my head but the fights that where all listed where great, even as a ken fan i can enjoy ken vs tito 1.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Shamrock vs Frye. There was alot on the line, like pride and honor. The staredown was truly epic.*


Shamrock/Frye gets my vote too. The first fight with Tito was pretty epic as well, people can trash Ken all the want but he puts buts in seats and maked every fight important.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Here are my top 5 "Fun As Hell Ken Shamrock Fights That Will Forever Make Me Dig Him!" list.
> 
> vs Kimo(UFC 8)(Ken goes all leglocky here, and pulls off a delicious kneebar).
> 
> ...


Otsuka may not be a good fighter, but atleast he has heart.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That doesn't disguise the fact that he sucked. He did beat Marco Ruas, though. That was like when someone as worthless as John Lober beat Frank Shamrock.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> That doesn't disguise the fact that he sucked. He did beat Marco Ruas, though. That was like when someone as worthless as John Lober beat Frank Shamrock.


ahhh no one cares about frank anymore. kens the overall better fighter. lol

Edit: note sarcasm


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I still care about Frank.

...Ok, I really don't.

I'll give Ken credit, he had the balls to fight tough competition like Tito Ortiz & Rich Franklin. Did he lose? of course, but he took those fights. Frank would never do that nowadays. Frank is pretty much worthless now.

Frank was, however, really freakin' awesome in his prime, though.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> I still care about Frank.
> 
> ...Ok, I really don't.
> 
> ...


ya ken has more balls. frank has better skills. if there was a way to fuse them together you would have the perfect fighter lol.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damone said:


> I still care about Frank.
> 
> ...Ok, I really don't.
> 
> ...


To Ken's credit every fight he was in on his comback was entertaining; not to mention he almost pulled off the heel hook on Franklin. You got to wonder how better Ken might have been if he had trained outside the Lion's Den. Like Rogan was saying on UFC 40, if he had gotten outside help and better fighters to train with.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> To Ken's credit every fight he was in on his comback was entertaining; not to mention he almost pulled off the heel hook on Franklin. You got to wonder how better Ken might have been if he had trained outside the Lion's Den. Like Rogan was saying on UFC 40, if he had gotten outside help and better fighters to train with.


ya thats true. thats what he should have done. he might have beaten tito and rich if he had. btw he did really good in that franklin fight. he even almost had rich in a heel hook. if he hadnt slipped who knows what could have happened. sometimes i kinda wish there was a rematch to that.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> ya ken has more balls. frank has better skills. if there was a way to fuse them together you would have the perfect fighter lol.


Frank is a habitual douche. He could have been huge in the ufc if he hadn't left during his peek. It's a shame he and Ken never happened, considering Ken is all about beating respect into people. Can the IFL do a fight with coaches:dunno: ?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea, that was a nice heel hook he had on Franklin. He also cut a nice post-fight interview, and put over Franklin huge.

I'm watching Pride 13, and man, I sort of wish Ken wasn't injured for it. He would've had to face Igor Vovchanchyn. Tra stepped up, and got a nice win. Still, I sort of wanted to see Shammy vs Vovy.

Yea, the IFL can do coach fights. Newton vs Lindland, Renzo vs Newton, and Miletich vs Renzo went down.

Frank really is a flakey douchebag. I've never seen a fighter piss on his legacy like Frank did/does.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> ya thats true. thats what he should have done. he might have beaten tito and rich if he had. btw he did really good in that franklin fight. he even almost had rich in a heel hook. if he hadnt slipped who knows what could have happened. sometimes i kinda wish there was a rematch to that.


Now that I'm thinking about it, what if Ken never went to the wwf and stayed trained and learning in the mma game on a lighter schedule....


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Frank is a habitual douche. He could have been huge in the ufc if he hadn't left during his peek. It's a shame he and Ken never happened, considering Ken is all about beating respect into people. Can the IFL do a fight with coaches:dunno: ?


ya, i still like frank a tad more though. but theyre pretty much my top 2 favorite fighters. and ya the ifl have their coaches fight each other almost all of the time. do u watch their shows? i was kinda thinking that they should have ken and frank fight each other on there. but it probably wouldnt happen. but there might be a chance of ken and/or frank fighting other coaches on there in the future possibly.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, what if Ken never went to the wwf and stayed trained and learning in the mma game on a lighter schedule....


ya ive thought about that one too. he should have never went to the wwf. he would have been far more better than he is if he would have stayed. dammit ken lol


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> ya, i still like frank a tad more though. but theyre pretty much my top 2 favorite fighters. and ya the ifl have their coaches fight each other almost all of the time. do u watch their shows? i was kinda thinking that they should have ken and frank fight each other on there. but it probably wouldnt happen. but there might be a chance of ken and/or frank fighting other coaches on there in the future possibly.


I don't get the IFL here, expcept re runs on sportsnet (Canadian) at like 3 in the morning on Saturday. They're sitting on a goal mind with that one. Those two could sell that fight pretty good, and they have to get rid of the team names, man it's lame.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I don't get the IFL here, expcept re runs on sportsnet (Canadian) at like 3 in the morning on Saturday. They're sitting on a goal mind with that one. Those two could sell that fight pretty good, and they have to get rid of the team names, man it's lame.


ya that would sell like crazy. idk who would win that though:dunno: but i still think it probably wont happen but u never know. i doubt ken will ever fight again but u never know about that one either haha. if he does fight again it will probably be in the ifl against bas or a rematch with don frye.


----------

